# Korean Karate humor



## Danny Reid (Dec 7, 2006)

What's the difference between Tae Kwon Do and Tang Soo Do?

...about five letters


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2006)

That is funny


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought it was about $25 a month...


----------

